# Pigs Head, Lambs Testicles, Cockroaches, Etc which do you prefer



## Jillaroo (Aug 31, 2013)

_This is a story on what is served at different restaurants around Sydney Australia, personally i wouldn't go near any of them, could you?_ 



http://www.news.com.au/national-new...ariest-food-list/story-fnii5s3x-1226708100362


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

Duck tongues?

No, I'm sorry - I don't like to taste anything that tastes me back.


That stuff isn't food - it's offal. 

... simply offal. 

The NYC Chinatown had a butcher shop that I passed twice a day for many years, and they always had sheep heads in the window. That alone kept me from ever passing over their threshold. My grandfather (100% Italian) tried to get me to eat _scungilli_ - basically, big snails - when I was about 6 years old.

I threw up on the restaurant's floor.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't bear to read it, but I can tell you NO WAY!  I am grossed out by things my Japanese friend tells of having grown up eating.  I love fish, but not the parts he speaks of, things his people love and eat every day.  

I really enjoy food icon Anthony Bourdain's  (sp?) show, but almost get sick watching the things he eats on his international visits. And his face almost lights up as he's eating it!  

My daughter tells me I need professional counseling on cockroaches, and I probably do.  To see one (and here they are beyond roaches, huge southern ones -- Palmetto bugs that fly!!!)...well, it may as well be a python.  I know I have issues, but the thought of eating one is totally beyond comprehension.  Just saw my first one this summer on its' back in my living room this morning and called Terminex.  Their number is on my speed dial, so you know I have a problem.  LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

I had my run-ins with Palmetto bugs more than a few times.

... and I thought NYC roaches were bad! At least they didn't FLY!

I agree with you that the mere thought of eating them, outside of perhaps a serious survival situation, is beyond thought.

Had to laugh at Terminex on speed-dial - that IS a serious case of heebie-jeebies.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> I threw up on the restaurant's floor.


Is that why you have to live in Pennsylvania now Phil ??


----------

